# supplements during cycle.



## learner (Sep 16, 2010)

hi guys,

i think these are a few basic supplements which should be used during cycle and even during off period(the ones you need), because in my opinion a healthy bodybuilder has more chances of gaining muscle than an unhealthy one.

these are the few i use during on cycle period.
1.	Multivitamin + Multi mineral   ( 2 tablets)
2.	Vitamin E 800iu  (Primary antioxidant)
3.	Vitamin C 2000 to 4000mg( Secondary antioxidant and Cortisol control, increases immunity)
4.	Fish oil Pills 6000 to 9000mg ( triglyceride control, insulin sensitivity, blood thinning effect, increases immunity )
5.	Sustained release Niacin 1000mg (HDL control)
6.	Calcium 1500mg 
7.	Aspirin 75mg ( reduces clot formation) with CQ10- 200 to 400mg
8.	ACE inhibitors Ramipril (blood pressure control, kidney protectant action)
9.	Liv 52   6 to 8 tabs/day (liver support)
10.	Pro biotic once or twice daily (digestion)
11.	Glucosamine sulfate 2000mg (joint health)
12.	Finestaride 1mg – 3mg/day ( prostrate health and DHT related sides)
13.	Tamoxifen citrate 10-20mg/day (gyno control)
14.	Letrozole 1.25mg x 2/week ( control estrogenic side  )
15.	Dostinex 1mg every third day ( prolactin induced sides)
16.	HcG 2000iu/every other week. ( testicular volume and function )
17.	Water 7 liters/day
18.	Accutane (isotrenitoin) 40mg (acne)
19.	Ispaghula 5 to 10 grams in the night with water.



what else would you guys recommend other than these.

for those who use these supplements, how much do these drugs do you think help you to get your blood work to come within the normal range.

thanks guys.


----------



## Dimes (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, your blood test most likely won't come back normal if you're on.  Your test is obviously going to be higher than normal range.

I use some of those vitamins/supps. but not all.  I don't run any heavy cycles either though.

I take a men's multi, fish oil, evoo, Synthelamin(B-12 inject), Synthergine(best liver protecant), vit E, saw palmeto, grape seed extact, galic vit, CoQ10, nolva sometimes, hcg(depending), SynthePure, SyntheGLUTAMINE.

I know there are some that I'm forgetting but that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## learner (Sep 16, 2010)

sorry for the mis typing, i meant how much do you think using these supplements have contributed in your blood work when you are off.  
Some people just dont using anything(even a proper PCT) they get their blood work to come down to normal in just in a matter of 6 to 8 weeks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 16, 2010)

learner said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i think these are a few basic supplements which should be used during cycle and even during off period(the ones you need), because in my opinion a healthy bodybuilder has more chances of gaining muscle than an unhealthy one.
> 
> ...



Very good list. I use alot of those supplements. Although the bottom half of the list I rarely use. Nolva is great but like many things there are pro's and con's. I prefer to use anti e etc only when needed. I don't believe a person should be on them throughout the year. 

I don't agree with letrozole unless you have severe gyno but no one should be in that predicament if they use the others (arom, adex, nolva etc) when needed. Letrozole takes out too much estrogen which is bad for ones health. Nolva is the only thing in that category I feel fairly comfortable taking. Although that increases the chance of blood clots (amongst other things) so like I said I try to minamize it's use.

I would use dostinex only in a high dose deca or tren cycle. 

The first half of the list has many great supplements. Although interms of blood results I don't think many have a huge effect. If your on a high dosed cycle your values are likely to get messed up. Taking supplements with good diet minimize these changes. If your using low-medium doses then supplements (with diet) can keep you in normal ranges if used correctly.

A multi vitamin/mineral is a great supplement. Although I haven't taken one for awhile. I will start soon. At the moment I take a super strength b vit and vit c. I don't think you need 4g of vit c... especially when on cycle as this should lower cortisol. I take 1-2g of vit c per day. 

I don't think you need 800IU vit e as it's a fat soluble vit so your body stores it. Unlike c and b which are water soluble and easily pass through your system. 800IU is not too high but you get vit e in many foods etc so I don't see the need in taking that dose. But I am sure most who do get great results.

Fish oils are top of the list for me. I usually take 9g per day but will likely increase this when I start using an oil solution and not capsules.

I have niacin but don't take it. This is a great supplement but you have to ensure you don't use a flush free product.

I usually take 1 baby aspirin per day for the reasons you outlined.

All in all a great list of supplements.

Adding I would use milk thistle as a liver aid (and of course synthegine when using strong orals).

Green Tea extract is another fav of mine for it's fat loss and anti-oxidant properties.

I like to use another anti oxidant throughout the year. I tend to rotate from Alpha Lipoic acid and Acai berry. Maqui berry is the new one in town... lots of useful info on this so I will try it out soon.

Maybe some caffeine from time to time but a good coffee usually covers that.

Neptune grill oil when I have the money.

A very useful product to take when on cycle is hawthorn berry. I can guarantee for most if you use a good brand this will lower (or neutralize) blood pressure.

I use a fair amount of supplements but don't like using too many at one time so tend t rotate cerain ones. I add some for cycles such as hawthorn berry. But usually take most I outlined throughout the year.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 17, 2010)

learner said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i think these are a few basic supplements which should be used during cycle and even during off period(the ones you need), because in my opinion a healthy bodybuilder has more chances of gaining muscle than an unhealthy one.
> 
> ...



Thats quite a list. There are some on there I do agree with you on. Some I do disagree,,such as the ACCUTANE.


----------



## Jello (Sep 17, 2010)

ALIN said:


> Thats quite a list. There are some on there I do agree with you on. Some I do disagree,,such as the ACCUTANE.



I agree, Accutane should be a last resort.


----------



## learner (Sep 17, 2010)

ALIN said:


> Thats quite a list. There are some on there I do agree with you on. Some I do disagree,,such as the ACCUTANE.



ofcourse, if a person is not acne prone he should`nt be using it lol...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 17, 2010)

learner said:


> ofcourse, if a person is not acne prone he should`nt be using it lol...



On one previous cycle I broke out on my back a silly amount. But I wouldn't consider using accutane (whyI never mentioned it). I haven't had a major problem any other time. But like I said the list has some great supplements... covers most I take. But ask yourself do you think it is healthy to take all of them at one given time (obviously excluding all the anti e's, AI's nd SERMs).  Less is more sometimes... I have gradually reduced all my supplements with no difference in results.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 18, 2010)

Jello said:


> I agree, Accutane should be a last resort.



Yes indeed,,,when nothing else works only then would I choose ACCUTANE.


----------



## learner (Sep 18, 2010)

ALIN said:


> Yes indeed,,,when nothing else works only then would I choose ACCUTANE.



what other compounds can be used?....i mean in terms of effectiveness ...  i always thought nothing works as great as accutane..


----------



## Jello (Sep 19, 2010)

learner said:


> what other compounds can be used?....i mean in terms of effectiveness ...  i always thought nothing works as great as accutane..



Accutane may work the best but also has the most sides. What I was saying was to go down other avenues before jumping on that one. 

I have used Doxycycline a few times now and that helped enough I didn't even consider Accutane.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 19, 2010)

Ive seen cases where ACCUTANE is needed but its not just for your average acne. Most times something like acne annihilator will suffice and treat it with no sides effects at all.


----------



## Dimes (Sep 20, 2010)

ALIN said:


> Ive seen cases where ACCUTANE is needed but its not just for your average acne. Most times something like acne annihilator will suffice and treat it with no sides effects at all.



Platinum Labz sent me a free sample of their Acne Annihilator a long while back and that's the only product I've used for any acne ever since.  I've ordered a few bottles a couple of times.


----------



## drob29 (Sep 23, 2010)

learner said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i think these are a few basic supplements which should be used during cycle and even during off period(the ones you need), because in my opinion a healthy bodybuilder has more chances of gaining muscle than an unhealthy one.
> 
> ...



Are you serious? what I take

multi vit
amino acid
olive oil of flax seed oil
grape seed extract

A SOLID DIET

Your wasting your money on most of that crap brother. my 2 cents


----------

